# Need Help in Ocean and Monmouth County NJ



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

I am looking for a few guys.....I need a sidewalk guy in Lakewood ($20an hr my blower, $30an hr yours). I might need a plow guy for the same location,(we can talk price) but not sure yet. I also have a a company I work with that needs subs (with Plow) If your interested let me know asap, they can tell you price but I think (dont hold me to it) its $50-$75 an hr in eatontown


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Where in Lakewood. My brother is in Bayville, and might be interested in helping you out. What are the terms? What is the trigger?

Thanks, 
Anthony

[email protected]


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i got a plow and i am based out of lakewood let me know 

i will pm you my phone number


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

If it's raining in Ocean County . . . . and you need help in Monmouth County (which seems to be happening lately), contact me!
(cell # 732-232-6243)

- at the bottom is what I have available.
wesport


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

im in the same boat as crawford if raining in ocean county im available for someone in monmouth county email me at [email protected]


----------

